

Documents from Glenn Greenwald's new book [pdf] - spacefight
http://hbpub.vo.llnwd.net/o16/video/olmk/holt/greenwald/NoPlaceToHide-Documents-Compressed.pdf

======
us0r
"Beginning on 7 March 2013, PRISM now collects Microsoft Skydrive data as part
of PRISM's standard Stored Communications collection package. .... This
success is the result of the FBI working for many months with Microsoft to get
this tasking and collection solution established"

"Skype stored communications will contain unique data which is not collected
via normal real-time surveillance collection. SSO expects to receive buddy
lists, credit card info"

"On 31 July, Microsoft began encrypting web-based chat with the introduction
of the new outlook.com service. .... MS, working with the FBI, developed a
surveillance capability to deal with the new SSL"

As a fan of your tech... fuck you Microsoft. They seemed like the ones
screaming the loudest and trying to do the most. After reading this I highly
doubt it. You have complying with court orders and "partnering" with them.
Clearly Microsoft didn't just comply with them. Personally I feel most of the
stuff Greenwald "holds back" has to do with companies and I hope he keeps
releasing it.

It also seems if everyone switched to SSL it would significantly screw up
their game (except when you give them a back door on the other end).

------
LandoCalrissian
Some interesting things just from flipping through it quickly:

\- Condoleezza Rice appears to have asked the NSA to spy on our allies to help
with negotiations in applying sanctions on Iran.

\- The NSA intercepts packages of networking equipment and places 'beacons' in
them.

\- Looks like they have access to pretty much every large website, it appears
they can easily search by IP or even username.

Edit: Feel free to add more, I certainly missed a lot.

~~~
mikecb
I think that's going to be Susan Rice, since it says ambassador. Condoleeza
was NatSec Advisor and then SecState. Also it takes place in 2010, long after
Condoleeza Rice left government.

------
casca
Update (x2): The link in the title is to the uncompressed version which is
password protected. The correct link is
[http://glenngreenwald.net/pdf/NoPlaceToHide-Documents-
Compre...](http://glenngreenwald.net/pdf/NoPlaceToHide-Documents-
Compressed.pdf). Or the link to the uncompressed version from the CDN:
[http://hbpub.vo.llnwd.net/o16/video/olmk/holt/greenwald/NoPl...](http://hbpub.vo.llnwd.net/o16/video/olmk/holt/greenwald/NoPlaceToHide-
Documents-Uncompressed.pdf)

Original comment, now redundant: Glenn has chosen to password protect this,
yet it is accessible via Scribd. It would be ethical to have it removed from
Scribd until Glenn decides to release this to the public.

~~~
TheCoreh
It's a PDF of leaked documents though... If you consider leaking it from the
original source to be fine, why do you consider leaking it from Greenwald to
be somehow unethical?

~~~
forgottenpass
I'm not going to speak for the parent poster, but on one hand you have:
leaking details of controversial secret actions from a powerful government
organization to a journalist. On the other hand you have leaking from a
journalist "his" scoop that was already in the pipeline to get published
without any indication there is an immediate time pressure justifying it.

These two immediately strike me as very qualitatively different, and if we
assume that the parent poster is actually talking about ethics it would follow
that they do not have an absolutist view on leaking and that the context
matters.

------
tptacek
There's a slide here that lists the embassies we've bugged.

~~~
throwaway7767
Only the embassies of friendly/allied countries as far as I can tell. I'm sure
the list of bugged embassies is a lot longer - there's a lot of notable
omissions there.

~~~
angersock
It sort of makes sense, right?

You know where your enemies stand--it's a last minute defection from an ally
or a need to exert a little extra pressure that might be trouble.

------
spacefight
it's on a CDN now - can't update the URL in the submission.

[http://hbpub.vo.llnwd.net/o16/video/olmk/holt/greenwald/NoPl...](http://hbpub.vo.llnwd.net/o16/video/olmk/holt/greenwald/NoPlaceToHide-
Documents-Uncompressed.pdf)

------
spacefight
Source: [http://www.glenngreenwald.net/](http://www.glenngreenwald.net/) No
password.

------
kmfrk
Isn't this just from his own server?
[https://twitter.com/ggreenwald/status/466162717754028032](https://twitter.com/ggreenwald/status/466162717754028032)

Direct link in the tweet still works, but obviously you don't want to HNammer
the guy's site ...

------
hagbardgroup
I'll be disappointed in the NSA if they're not selling their access to hedge
funds and other major corporations. This'd be great to front run mergers and
other similar events. C'mon, guys -- let's not be small time with the
corruption here. Go big or go home.

Now, how exactly do these companies think that this sort of collaboration will
not utterly destroy the trust that non-US companies have had for American IT
services? You can only lie so much until people stop listening to anything
that you have to say, even if some of it is true.

I also appreciated the clear explanation of the CDN loophole. Good
presentation, guys! Good job!

Also, despite increased access to 'intelligence,' the US continues to make
poor strategic decisions, blunder into wars that it loses, lurch from
financial crisis to crisis, and lose the trust of both its domestic citizens
and important foreign allies. Tons and tons of 'data' but negligible
intelligence.

~~~
felipeerias
You know of Snowden because he is the only one who got access to this
information and decided to expose it, ruining his own life in the process.

How many other NSA workers, in the same situation, have made the (far more
profitable) decision to keep their knowledge secret and use it for personal
gain. A dozen? A hundred? A thousand?

~~~
dragonwriter
Well, we know of at least _some_ in government agencies involved doing so,
because some of the information that has become public as a consequence of the
Snowden leaks (not part of those leaks, necessarily, but information that was
released afterwards) has revealed numerous instances of abuse of the
surveillance system for personal purposes by people with direct access (not
just using the _information about_ the system for personal purpose, but using
the _surveillance systems themselves_ for personal purposes.)

------
newaccountfool
The clip are used in some of the NSA slides is heinous.

------
neves
The original link has a login screen.

------
chippy
It is badly formatted with comic sans and clip art?

~~~
nraynaud
It's what everybody says: they have all the information in the world and yet
they can't use it for anything positive, like promoting world peace or good
looking corporate PPT.

------
return0
So much data, they admit they are not able to catch up with that torrent. I
wonder if they could anonymize it and allow the hacker community to come up
with better algorithms. It's a more optimistic option rather than expecting
that they 'll stop the snooping.

~~~
aniro
Hi! David here!

I decided Goliath was just too big and unstoppable, so I now I just follow him
around and sharpen his sword.

Cheers!

